# A Comedy of Errors



## Gregf (Jan 6, 2023)

I've been working on making a pen to give to a Columbus PD Deputy Chief for his retirement.
Label cast on a Majestic Jr.
His last day next Friday Jan 13.

1st cast:
Have a compressor issue but was able to get a second compressor up in time. Alumilite Clear Slow's extra cure time can be your friend.
Turned the blanks, see what looks like a scratch on the black background.
Nope not a scratch, a white cat hair that is too deep to turn out. Cat is black and white. A black hair would likely not showed, but noooo.

2nd cast:
Took out of the pressure pot.
A flake from the mold release contaminated the cast.

3rd cast a success.
Used JohnU's vertical casting setup for the first time, came out fine.
Turned it this morning.
Opened my order from Exotic Blanks.
Ordered a fountain pen instead of roller ball.
Reordered this morning. Ordered 2 to be sure.
Guessing it will get here on Wed.
Will be too late to mail, will have to drive downtown and hand deliver to front desk.

Maybe that he's retiring on a Friday the 13th is a cause.


----------



## BoonareeBurl (Jan 6, 2023)

Gregf said:


> I've been working on making a pen to give to a Columbus PD Deputy Chief for his retirement.
> Label cast on a Majestic Jr.
> His last day next Friday Jan 13.
> 
> ...


I have a cat, so the white cat hair made me smile and chuckle---pet hair gets everywhere! But sorry to hear about the issues. Hope everything works out in the end.

G


----------



## Woodchipper (Jan 6, 2023)

BoonareeBurl said:


> I have a cat, so the white cat hair made me smile and chuckle---pet hair gets everywhere! But sorry to hear about the issues. Hope everything works out in the end.
> 
> G


Murphy's Law prevails in any endeavor. I started a click pen for my daughter and finally got it on the third time.
Pet hair is both a condiment and a fashion statement. Sign in gift shop: Dog hair sticks to everything but the dog.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jan 6, 2023)

I had trouble with flakes from the mold release once. I switched to a silicone spray and never looked back. I have a soft brush that I use to wipe out the mold then spray a light coat and done. I use it on the HDPE molds and silicone plugs. Plus the blanks are clear instead of a frosted look from the wax.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 6, 2023)

I’d like to say I’ve never felt your pain but you know know better. Lol.  I find anytime I’m in a pinch or doing something special, Murphy’s Law always seems to bite me in the backside.   I’m glad you were able to get a good one and I’m sure Ed and Dawn had that order out ASAP.  Now let’s hope the delivery person is having a good day .


----------



## Gregf (Jan 6, 2023)

JohnU said:


> I’d like to say I’ve never felt your pain but you know know better. Lol.  I find anytime I’m in a pinch or doing something special, Murphy’s Law always seems to bite me in the backside.   I’m glad you were able to get a good one and I’m sure Ed and Dawn had that order out ASAP.  Now let’s hope the delivery person is having a good day .


Order out the door the same day as always with them, and I can return the fountain pen versions.
The other saving grace was having a lab oven to cure the resin in 14 hours.

I did find out his retirement party is the 21st  and someone I know will give it to him then, which is actually better than just getting it in the mail,  so I have a little more time. (famous last words).
When finished, it will be a nice pen, I think the Majestic jr in a fancy box makes a good presentation class pen, that this guy definitely deserves.

I probably will not use the HDPE molds anymore since trying your casting system.
I noticed on their website your system is hard to find in my opinion.
Doesn't show up in casting supplies. Is this an oops?

G.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 6, 2023)

Thanks Greg,  it’s in the subtopic “Resin Molds” which is in the the “ Resin casting” area.  My system like most other molds has its advantages.  I’m glad it working out for you.  The set and individual parts are also available in the “Partners” area as “Underhill Casting Solutions”.  With everything they have now and new things showing up as often as they do, it can take a little more time to locate things.  Lol.
 Thanks for your support!  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 6, 2023)

Gregf said:


> Order out the door the same day as always with them, and I can return the fountain pen versions.
> The other saving grace was having a lab oven to cure the resin in 14 hours.
> 
> I probably will not use the HDPE molds anymore since trying your casting system.
> ...


YES, it was an oops!!!  Dawn has spent the last hour reorganizing---hopefully you will see the improvement!!

THANK-YOU for your comment!!

Ed


----------



## Gregf (Yesterday at 2:30 PM)




----------



## Gregf (Yesterday at 2:33 PM)

Gregf said:


> Success !


----------

